# Spike's party trick (video)



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Spike's party trick, opening a tube of beaphar malt paste . Here is the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlhZDPSIfMk

For those of you who don't know Spike, he is 27/28 months old and lives with Gizmo, my roan rattie. Spike has become a very licky rattie lately and unfortunately he lost his brother Max a couple of months ago. Spike always seems to be plagued with health problems: 3 preputial abscesses, hurt his leg, testicular tumour, 2 nasty post-neuter abscesses, respiratory infection that sounded like he was snoring 24/7, tumour on his underside that ended up weighing 60g when removed, seroma from op, another respiratory infection.... aaaaand he requires teeth trims every two weeks due to malocclusion. He never lets any health problemo affect him and always bounces back. He's very active/bouncy and actually seems to act younger the older he gets!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

He's so cute! How did he figure out that he had to turn it? What a smartie!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Corpseflower said:


> How did he figure out that he had to turn it?


I didn't teach him, so I don't know if he's learnt by observing me opening it or what, but he doesn't need me to open it now . He goes nuts every time he sees the tube and bounds over to open it.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

That's a unique trick! Spike is so cute.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

wow!! cute and smart!


----------



## Iron Gypsy (Jun 25, 2009)

He's so smart. :3
You'd better hide that tube now...


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> Corpseflower said:
> 
> 
> > How did he figure out that he had to turn it?
> ...


Probably by observing.  I bet that's the cutest thing! <3


----------



## sk8rat (Jun 28, 2009)

that is the cuteiest thing i have ever seen i wish my rat could do somthing like that


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Hehe, I was watching it again and I noticed that at 40 sec., Spike turns and looks at the camera like "Are you getting this?"


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Lea said:


> Hehe, I was watching it again and I noticed that at 40 sec., Spike turns and looks at the camera like "Are you getting this?"


*goes back and watches for the gazillionth time* 

Yup he sure does. That's hilarious. 

"Look mom, are you getting how AWESOME I am?"


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

adoraluna said:


> Lea said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, I was watching it again and I noticed that at 40 sec., Spike turns and looks at the camera like "Are you getting this?"
> ...


I noticed after I'd recorded it that he looks round at the camcorder before he opens the tube for the 2nd time lol. Quite a few friends and people that have popped round have got to see Spike's trick . Everyone so far is impressed. I thought I'd stick it on youtube as rattie people may like to take a peek


----------

